# Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien



## Dorschi1968 (13. September 2008)

Hallo!
Möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke vom Angeln vor Tunesien zum besten geben.
Also,ich bin mit einem Boot namens Rania vom Hafen Port el Kantaoui aus zu einem vierstündigem Angelausflug der mit 50 Dinar(ca.28€) zu buche schlug,gestartet.Das Boot fuhr ca.10Kilometer vor die Küste und dort wurde dann der Anker geworfen.Es wurde mit miserabel gepflegten Ruten und Rollen und einfachsten Paternostern mit der Hakengröße 8 und kleinen Fischfetzen auf Meerbrassen und anderem Kleinzeug gefischt.Es waren sechs Leute an Bord,die zusammen gerade mal 18 Fischchen ins Boot befördern konnten.Der Kapitän gab sich zwar mühe durch verlegen des Bootes einen guten Fangplatz zu finden,nur waren diese Aktionen leider vergeblich.
Ich für meinen Teil würde diese Art des fischens nicht wieder machen,denn es lohnt sich einfach nicht......


----------



## otto69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

Oh, ein leidensgenosse hi dorschi, hab den mist auch mitgemacht und kann dem nur beipflichten was du geschrieben hast. Am besten einen großen Bogen um die Nepper machen und einfach nur diesen wunderschönen Hafen genießen.


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

grausam


----------



## GiantKiller (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

da hättest du im hafen mit handleine mehr fangen können...

selbst wenn der kapitän große fische gefunden hätte, dann wären die rollen mehr als überfordert gewesen


----------



## zulu (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

Hallo ihr armen.
Ich musste auch schon mal in tunesien urlaub machen,
weil meine damalige holde da hin wollte.
Irgendwie fand ich da ging alles in richtung nepp, egal ob am strand im hotel oder in der wüste.
Eigendlich kann man sich da nur hinlegen und seinen hautkrebs holen.
Dass es auf dem wasser auch nicht anders ist wundert mich gar nicht.
Schon damals habe ich mich nach den fischereilichen möglichkeiten erkundigt und bin zu dem ergebnis gekommen ;
Das lohnt sich nicht.
Der tauchgang auf djerba bestätigte mir dann die mikrofauna
der küste dort.

#h

Z.


----------



## Dorschi1968 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

@Zulu
Kann auch nur bestätigen das vor den Küsten Tunesiens nur Kleinzeug zu finden ist.
Haben letztes Jahr auch noch nen Tagesausflug zu einer Insel,die ca. eine Stunde Fahrtzeit vor Monastir liegt gemacht.Habe da sehr lange geschnorchelt und auch nur Kleinzeugs zu sehen gekriegt.
Andererseits bin ich mir aber auch sicher das sehr weit draussen beim Trolling noch gute Fänge zu machen sind,doch wer kann sich das Leisten???

@GiantKiller
Also die Rollen waren wirklich kurz vorm Kollaps,am Quitschen wie sau und ziemlich schwergängig.Die Ruten,insbesondere die Ringe,hatten teilweise schon ihre Einlage eingebüßt!-Mit Handleine im Hafen wäre echt mehr gegangen


----------



## yassin (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

bin grad auf diesen fred getroffen und kann das, was hier geschrieben wird nur zum teil bestätigen.
mein Vater is Tunesier und daher sind wir fast jedes jahr auf Djerba .
natürlich is die Küste im Sommer halb tot wegen den ganzen turis
aber wenn ihr mal im Winter unten seid sieht das gaaaanz anders aus, dann schwimmen vor der Küste, an bestimmten Stellen, unmengen an Wolfsbarschen und anderen großen Fischen wie Brassen,Meeräschen,etc. rum
aber auch im Sommer hab ich da schon Bluefisch,Brassen,Äschen usw. gefangen wenn man weiß wo,wie und wann ist es garnicht so kompliziert.

das was ihr da mitmachen musstet war nicht OK, das ist klar aber das ist nicht überall so.
auf Djerba gibt es mitlerweile offshore Boote und auf diesen werden beachtliche erfolge erziehlt (Thun,Haie und Schwertfisch aber auch Riffbarsche werden regelmäßig gelandet)

man muss aber nichtmal mit dem Boot raus.
Nachts kann man auch in der Brandung oder an Felsen gut fangen.


an die Taucher: wo habt ihr denn getaucht?
wir entdecken beim Tauchen immer recht viele Fische |bigeyes

wenn man da Taucht wo die turisten schwimmen wird man allerdings recht wenig sehen.

wir konnten aber leider auch feststellen, dass es wesentlich weniger Fische sind wie noch vor ein paar jahren:c


Gruß yassin


----------



## Dorschi1968 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

@ Yassin

Hi erstmal!
Habe nicht geschrieben das man in Tunesien nichts größeres fangen kann.-Habe nur objektiv die Situation speziell im Sommer und bei dieser Art der Fischerei geschildert.
Beim Trolling weiter draußen ist bestimmt auch im Sommer mehr zu holen!

Offshore ist aber so denke ich auch in Tunesien ne ziemlich teure Sache!
Trifft sich übrigens gut das du von Djerba kommst :q.-Werde ab dem 14.09 auf Djerba für eine Woche Urlaub machen(Hochzeitsreise). Würd mich über den einen oder anderen Tip von dir sehr freuen,gerne auch per PN

Gruß,Thomas


----------



## DonBilbo (23. September 2011)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

Sooo, dann Update ich den Tread mal als erste meiner Handlungen hier im Forum, hallo an alle  

Leider musste ich feststellen dass es zum Thema Angeln in Tunesien recht wenig Berichte gibt und ich dachte mir ich schreib auch einfach mal so aus dem blauen was ich da so erlebt habe, es fliegen da ja doch recht viele Deutsche hin, sicherlich auch Petri-Jünger...

Zum einen ist es wohl leider wahr dass im Sommer und an der Küste nur Kleinkram zu landen ist aber es fängt sich durchaus! ... der Kleinkram eben....   

Ich hatte 14 Tage in Monastir und auch wenn ich kein wirklich aktiver Angler bin war klar dass ohne Angel ans Meer nicht drin ist... 

Also den Uralt-Karpfen-Teleskop-Prügel eingepackt, dicke alte Stationäre dran um die Verluste durch das Salz gering zu halten, sie beim Flug als Sportgerät deklariert um die Kosten zu umgehen was wunderbar funktionierte und da waren wir  

Vor Ort dann gleich mal die Begebenheiten angeschaut und mit Freude festgestellt dass sich in der Abenddämmerung so einige Angler am Strand versammeln, da durfte ich nicht fehlen, ab aufs Zimmer, Angel rausgeschleift unter den erstaunten Augen der restlichen Pauschaltouris (ich kam mir schon ein wenig komisch vor aber das wars wert :m ) quer durch die komplette Hotelanlage gelatscht und direkt an den Strand. 

Die Angler hatten dort alle Seeringelwürmer als Köder aber miserables Haken und Schnurmaterial, beinahe traurig mit anzusehen. Fix ein paar Würmer abgeschnorrt und schon konnte es losgehen.

Klassische Grundmontage mit 80er Laufblei und nem 8er Haken dran auf den ich per Hand einen Seeringler aufgezogen hatte und dann mit ordentlich Zunder raus. "Brandungsangeln" insofern man das so bezeichnen kann war bis dato Neuland für mich. Die Tunesier kamen mit ihren Vorkriegsruten keine 25 / 30m weit und mussten deswegen immer bis zur Brust im Wasser rauslaufen... 20cm lange Klemmblei-Ketten sind wohl einfach nicht gerade das beste |kopfkrat  Glücklicherweise habe ich keinen von denen mit meinem Karpfenblei erlegt :q das wäre ne schlechte Schlagzeile gewesen a... Auf jeden Fall kam ich vom Strand aus so gute 20m weiter als die Tunesier und hatte ein gutes Gefühl dabei  Angel, Strand, Sonne, Bier, relaxen, was will man mehr? ... 

Es dauerte keine 10 Minuten und ich hatte die erste Dorade am Haken. Prima dachte ich mir, nettes kleines Teil, so geschätzte 15-20 cm, aber nicht der Rede wert und wieder rein damit. Das ging so 1-2 Stunden weiter doch die Angeln der Tunesier blieben ruhig liegen...
Als ich dann so meine 10 Doraden in der Größe gefangen hatte und sie wieder zurück gesetzt hatte, wurden die anderen Angler aufmerksam und haben sich mal genauer angeschaut mit was ich da so loslege... den 8er Haken in Rot fanden sie ganz beeindruckend und ich hab ihnen welche ausgegeben, ab da gings dann am Strand ab und wir haben alle gefangen wie die großen und die Angelei war für den Rest vom Urlaub gesichert...

Kurzum, ich war in den 14 Tagen 5 mal Abends beim Angeln und ich würde schätzen ich habe so um die 80 - 100 Doraden aus dem Meer gezogen. Alle zwischen 15 und 25 cm und max so um die 750g schwer, keine Riesen Fänge aber Fänge!  Zwischendrin gabs noch ne Meeräsche mit mikrigen 10cm und ein kleines fieses Petermännchen hat sich an meinen Haken verirrt. Mehr war dann doch leider nicht zu holen dort aber ich hatte durchaus meinen Spass. Die Angler vor Ort hatten sich auch ziemlich gefreut über die Haken und die Ausrüstung die ich ihnen dagelassen habe da die sich wirklich von der Angelei im Meer ernähren. Die Jungs haben mit mir dann auch noch mit Netzen im direkten Brandungsbereich gefischt und es war echt eine interessante Erfahrung.

In 2 Wochen ist es wieder soweit und ich mache mich für 7 Tage auf nach Tunesien ins gleiche Hotel und hoffe natürlich ein Paar der bekannten Gesichter wiederzusehen  Um das ganze noch ein bisschen zu toppen habe ich mir noch eine DAM Onliner Telesurf mit 4.20m 100-250g zugelegt und bin wirklich gespannt ob sich mit den entsprechend weiteren Würfen vielleicht auch ein paar dickere Fische landen lassen. Vor allem ein paar gröbere Doraden wären ganz nett, das Hotelpersonal ist so freundlich und bereitet es einem dann auch zu wenn man es mitbringt!  Kann ich nur Empfehlen...

Die Angelsachen sind schon gepackt, die DAM geht mit und mein alter Karpfenprügel darf auch nicht fehlen, 1,5kg Blei sind auch im Gepäck :vik:das macht die Sache mit dem maximalen Fluggewicht nicht einfacher... Massig rote 6er / 8er Haken dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen... die Freude ist groß und ich werde dann in ein paar Wochen erzählen wie die Angelei im Mittelmeer vor Tunesien sich so entwickelt hat seit dem letzten mal 

Wenn ich jetzt noch raufinden kann wie ich hier ein Bild reinpacke dann gibts auch noch Bilder von den Doraden  

Petri und bis demnächst

Don


----------



## rhinefisher (24. September 2011)

*AW: Fischen von Port el Kantaoui/Tunesien*

Hey Don Bilbo!
Klasse Bericht.. .
Besonders gefällt mir, dass Du die Einheimischen mit Material versorgst - die Freude, die man damit verbreitet, ist jeden Cent wert...:vik:.
Petri


----------

